# Dollar Store Must-Haves



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

My dad has found some really useful things at the dollar store. I always think of using them in different ways then he does.  He bought a car fluid funnel thing (lol) and I checked it out. That is when I found that it is a funnel with very fine screen In it. I got ALL excited, thinking that would be PERFECT to strain milk into bottles! It has perfect sized screen, and it is a funnel, so there you go!!!

Here is a list of things from the dollar store that I have found useful.

Measuring Cups - Feed Scoops
Teaspoons - Medicine Measurers
Auto-Fluid Filter Funnel: Milk Strainer (Strain into bottles)
Hand-Held Strainer: Milk strainer (Strain into cup and then bottles)
Gloves - For birthing, of course! 

Here they are in the order above:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

yep, there are plenty of dollar store items you can use for goats!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Don't forget the vitamin and minerals, first aid supplies, dog collars and leashes, buckets etc......


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I love the dollar store...animal crackers for a dollar!!! The animals love them! I buy 6 bags at a time.. Also the last bucket I bought there lasted 10 seconds with my LDG this morning!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

love it : )


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

These are just a few, feel free to list some more! 

Personally, I don't like their buckets. They really are... CHEAP! lol


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

-clips for holding feedbags closed
-scraper thingy from the kitchen section (has Betty Crocker logo on it) works great as a chicken poop scraper in the chicken coop
-little broom and dustpan for sweeping goat berries off the milkstand
-apple cider vinegar
the possibilities are endless...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I almost forgot..baking soda to offer free choice, sometimes 2 for a dollar!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd be worried about the plastic in the transmission funnel being food safe.


----------



## ZiggyNC (Apr 16, 2013)

I just wish they still sold collars at a dollar each - they are $3.50 now at my local dollar general store,


----------



## tcwells23 (Nov 23, 2012)

ZiggyNC said:


> I just wish they still sold collars at a dollar each - they are $3.50 now at my local dollar general store,


I got collars at the dollar tree...$1.00 each!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

lileomom said:


> -clips for holding feedbags closed
> -scraper thingy from the kitchen section (has Betty Crocker logo on it) works great as a chicken poop scraper.


Frainkly id buy a tub or trashcan (i use trashcans) for feed. I would never trust an open bag of feed to just sit out even clipped closed to many bugs could get in it way to easily

And your talking about a spatula.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I got a little basket thing with a handle that is perfect for carrying baby bottles in. And, another one I use for collecting eggs. Love the dog collars, but, you have to careful about the clasp. I found that the Dollar General, and the Dollar Store are different in that the Dollar General charges more for some things.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

ZiggyNC said:


> I just wish they still sold collars at a dollar each - they are $3.50 now at my local dollar general store,


It should be illegal to advertise as "dollar store" and sell things for more than a dollar lol


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

We call them "junk shops"


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

PiccoloGoat said:


> We call them "junk shops"


Really really? Does it say that on the store? Or do you mean like as slang.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Really really? Does it say that on the store? Or do you mean like as slang.


Im pretty shure they ment just a nickname they give em lol but i could be wrong!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I was just going to mention what Goathiker did.
The chemicals and materials that are used to make dollar store items are a lot of times poisonous to us ans animals. Please read where the items were made an what materials are used to make it.
I once had bought a cloths drawer freshener to drop into a storage bin of winter clothes and I read the back of it and it read " has caused cancer in lab animals in California" !! Brought it right back to the dollar store and never went back into any of those stores ever again. You simply get what you pay for.
I also checked out pet items just to see where they were made , and sure enough, same place the tainted pet foods were made........*hina


----------



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

tcwells23 said:


> I got collars at the dollar tree...$1.00 each!


So did I! and one of them has a reflective band on it. Nice to have if they would get out at night sometime.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

We have some little scrub brushes we picked up there, super handy for washing goats & strong enough to take the dirt they get dried up on Their feet.
We keep a few around for pretty much everything. 
& they last FOREVER.

http://m.dollartree.com/mt/www.doll...pro?method=search&un_jtt_v_tab=review#details


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I love the leashes. I don't use them as leashes, I use them as bucket hangers! Loop the leash thru the handle and attach the snap to the bucket handle! I use them for the goats, dogs, horses and chickens!

I use some of those metal wire baskets to gather eggs in. I have some hanging in the kitchen full of barn supplies! (fly spray, rags, teat dip, navel dip, nipples, etc)

I use the buckets to fill up in the house and haul out to the various pens in the winter months. They work fine for that, but I don't put them in the stalls, too flimsy.

I love their picture frames. I have pictures of my critters (and kids/grandkids) all over the house. Some of those frames are awfully cute and because they are so cheap, I can cover all my walls with photos!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Really really? Does it say that on the store? Or do you mean like as slang.


It's just slang but that's just what everyone calls them. We don't have "dollar stores" because it's filled with lots if random items, most of them over a dollar. They have names like The Reject Shop and Prices Plus.


----------

